# Thinking of starting Fantasy



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

hey everyone, i am thinking of starting WHFB, and i have my yes on a WoC army, especially khorne. i have played 40k for several years, and i was just wondering what the gameplay differences are between 40k and WHFB.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

fair bit of differences. TBH If I was you I would wait a couple of months for the new edition rather than getting a rule book now.

fants about large units, static combat resolution, lots of differences in movment and assaulting (or charging!) magic, and less about power gaming infiltraiting and shooting. To really explain all the rule differences i'd be here all day (well i am anyway but..) 

I'm sure you would pck the rules up very quickly as stats and some of the core rules are very similar


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I find it to be alot more difficult than 40k. One wrong move/charge and you can lose whole units. Barnster is right, your better off waiting for 8th ed than learning 7th ed and then having to switch to 8th.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Generally, the tactics in WHFB are much more complex. If I were you, I'd try to find someone from my FLGS to play some practice matches against. Best way to learn the game system.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah i was going to wait anyway, so that i could learn fresh with the new rules. i know that WoC are a relatively easy army to play, but i would actually like a challenging enough army to play. i like the look of Orcs and goblins and Dark elves.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

dark elves are more challenging to play as, as they are alot more fragile and need you to think to win.

orcs are more of a direct punch, Orcs think that those who don't put a square peg in a round hole is a quiter


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

If your going for a challenge I would go for DE out of the three you listed.

WoC are played by way to many ppl if you ask me and the armies used tend to always be quite the same. You cannot differ greatly from the standard lists and still be effective with them. So as everything already is chewed out there is no real challenge in there.

O&G are a blast to play with. However they are far to unreliable to see any battle plan followed through. Any tactics you think of will partially backfire a 100% each time and backfire completely about 50% of the time. In a way it is challenging to make them work, however making them work all depends on how much the dice gods love you. 

DE are more like the road in between. Their armylists are more diverse then WoC and still effective and are quite battle plan committed. DE tactics are quite dynamic and need some thought to work well. Therefore one can state that DE give the best challenge to work effectively without having to rely to much on the dice gods.

:victory:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for all of the input, it is really helpful, another army that has caught my eye are the Daemons of Chaos. i have a few questions about them however though; are they challenging to play, are they overplayed and are they a fun army to use? thanks again for the input


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Deamons are even less challenging to play then Woc, O&G or DE. If any army should have a label of overpowered in fantasy it would be the Deamons. They are very strong and will punch through almost anything and are therefore a very forgiving army to play with. Because of this there are a lot of gamers using the Deamons, especially in the tournament enviroment. As a final point Deamons also have the same problem with versatility as WoC and are composition wise quite unchallenging. 

I recommend playing Deamons if your addicted to winning or just love the models. If not you are better of playing another army.

:victory:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the advice on the daemons, after all, i am new to fantasy, and i do need the advice. i just want myself to be ready to start collecting an army in fantasy whenever i fell like it ( and some get money, and my Space Wolves finished) overall, i think i like the look of o&g the most. they have very customizable characters, a nice range of models and a fun gameplay style.
i am just wondering, how old is the o&g army book and is it due an update relatively soon(as in within the next year)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

O&G aren't considered a very competitive army, but they are fun. New Army Book is a possibility but still somewhat doubtful with some other races needing a new one a lot more. Also, new models have been recently released, including Boar Boyz and River Trolls. Both look awesome.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I would argue with the WoC being a "one-list" type of army. Although its probably correct in terms of dead-serious tournament contexts (though variations exist from what I've heard), they're far from bad in friendly games. It is possible to build a fun, theme-centric list without irredeemably gimping yourself. Quite the opposite of their 40K cousins, who simply can't live without Oblits, DPs and Zerkers. From what I've seen, if you're clever and know your army well enough, you can build a relaxed, "on-a-whim" list and still have fun playing with it.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

If you're up for a challenge, O&G (especially goblin heavy lists) are where you want to be! They have some of the most entertaining units and special rules - like 40K Orks, they tend to be played by "fun" gamers, rather than WAAC players.

The list is now quite outdated (it was the first true 7th ed army book) so they have been massively overtaken by the newer books in terms of power level. But they are still a lot of fun to play with and against, and can hold their own against most armies (although they rely on blind luck of the dice more than most).

Although they are considered underpowered in the 7th ed metagame, the rumoured shift in focus onto core infantry in 8th will work in their favour. Although their army book is now 4 years old, I wouldn't expect to see them getting a new one before 2012 - they have just had a splash release of models, which they would not have had if an army release was imminent, their are other armiies ahead of them in the queue (several WFB armies are still using their 6th ed books), and GW may well consider the change in the core rules is enough to keep them competetive.
...

I have less experience playing with (or against) DE in this edition. You will hear a lot of people slagging them off because of certain power builds which put them in the top tier in tournament settings, but from what I have seen the army book has good internal balanceand mixed DE lists can be very versatile - just stay away from anything obviously overpowered and you should be fine.
...

I haven't used WoC this edition - since my chaos army under 6th was a mix of nurgle mortals beasts and daemons, only my beastmen are big enough to field on their own and I have neither the time nor the money to build up the other forces. Again, there are power builds to avoid (hence the "single list" comments above), but it is perfectly possible to build a basic list that isn't over powered - though they lack the versatility of DE in this regard.

In the end, it will come down to personal preference which army suits you best. I recommend heading to your FLGS and/or GW store and watching a few games - maybe even try the armies out using proxy minis)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

40K Orks, not used by Tournament Gamers? One of the few counters to Leafblowers are Ork Nob Bikers, and their considered a Top Tier Army, easily shunting down armies that had currently been considered a Top Tier Army.

With Warriors of Chaos, the armies aren't so much "single list", but "single unit" armies - consisting of multiple units of the same type - multiple warriors and knights, or multiple marauders and dragon ogres. with either Marauder Cavalry or Chaos Hounds to give some variety.


----------

